# Bead Juice vs BSD - head to head



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Have posted this in here as "paint protection" topic versus as a "QD" topic as I'm using the products for paint protection on a clean car but mods feel free to move.

There has been a bit of discussion on these two recently and loving BSD water behaviour, I wanted to directly compare the two so did that today.

Car was washed (tfr, foam, shampoo 2bm) and the bonnet was dried with a waffle (as above, testing as protection, not as QD).
Directions followed, buffed, liberally hosed while videoing.

Not for me to say which was "better", both were excellent but slightly different.

Hopefully someone finds useful.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

At last- many thanks:thumb: Wonder how Wet Coat would compare? (Hint!)
It looks like BSD has the very slight edge in this test.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Good video  bsd sheets really well


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Were both products applied dry? 

I honestly thought the bead juice would have sheeted quicker?!?

I'd be interested to see how it compares the wetcoat.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Were both products applied dry?


Yep, some folks had said they were using a lot on wet and without understanding the fluid dynamics of it, my thought was on a dry car would give a decent layer of both and remove the variable of dilution. No actual science involved.

Both were excellent, if I'd done the whole car BJ, I'd likely have commented it's very similar to BSD. That's why doing a head to head appealed, I was really intrigued to see there was actually a visible difference.

Up to folks to decide what they're looking for I guess. I'm sure people's experiences will also vary with what they have on the car, application methods, types of towels, buffing techniques etc.

Also important to note that these are not being marketed as the same thing, search for sealant won't turn up BSD, QD won't turn up BJ but I reckon both have a place as a wax top up product. Pays your money and takes your choice


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

cleslie said:


> It looks like BSD has the very slight edge in this test.


That's for people to make up their own mind 

Not sure real world differences, driving at 70 in the rain would have much the same result on both?

I'll try to leave a few weeks without touching and look again (But with 4 new waxes to try, not sure that'll happen!!)


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the test:thumb:In its price bracket Nothing can test Sonax BSD its still king in my books worth every penny.SJ.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice test there, just goes to show what a fantastic product BSD is and that is not just down to price, it is the stand out product in it's field imo. It even improves others apparently, still king for me too. :thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

nice test,Thanks for putting it together


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Excellent comparison. Presumably, as you haven't mentioned it, there were no differences in the looks?

From that video though, BSD is still King in the hydrophobic properties in my opinion.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

For the price side nothing touches BSD and it's sheeting is still one of the best.

Thanks for the review and video:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

BSD is hard to beat,over NPT the beading is crazy.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Bevvo said:


> Presumably, as you haven't mentioned it, there were no differences in the looks?


I didn't look very closely but any differences were imperceptible to me, nothing to make me go bleurch certainly.

Thanks all for the comments, glad it's been of interest


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Interesting update this morning (interesting to me anyways!!)










Evidence of Bead Juice holding on to beads longer.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Did the bj feel grabby when you applied it?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think Bead Juice is much slicker in application and finish than BSD.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Did the bj feel grabby feel when you applied it?


No, was slick to spread, took a touch more buffing tho.
Was about 6 degrees so on the chilly side.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

This was really interesting to watch. Especially since I read so much about both and on the back of what I read ordered 1L of BJ to try.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have ordered a liter of Bead juice too,would it work as a stand alone LSP?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't see why not. If it's capable of making a bond to existing wax and sealants it should take fine to bare paint.

I haven't washed the car since initial application but it's beading well each morning as the frost melts


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was thinking to try in as a stand alone sealant and see how it holds up.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great review Joe :thumb:
& a good follow up to -
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387895

Saved me £12 too 

Love BSD especially as how well it mixes with other products :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339793
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378357


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My Liter of Bead Juice turned up so I will give it a try and give feedback.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Bristle Hound said:


> Great review Joe :thumb:
> & a good follow up to -
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387895
> 
> Saved me £12 too


Thanks BH, your thread planted the seed 

There's a lot of great reviews on here but not so many head to heads so had a go.
(Will leave it to someone else to do the h2h of BSD vs BSD+BJ mix)

I've been mulling it over the past couple of days and I think my conclusion is that these are both excellent products, if you have one, or are brand loyal to one or the other, I don't think there's enough difference to warrant switching.

If you don't have either and fancy trying, neither will let you down and value (or perceived value) comes into play.

Here's a gratuitous frosty bead shot from today showing there's definitely a slight difference in bead size with BJ being bigger (LHS).


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Did the Bead juice repel dirt better than BSD?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Ross said:


> Did the Bead juice repel dirt better than BSD?


Only been on 3 days and car only been about 4 miles!

Back at work this week and got a couple of decent runs potentially.

But with both beading well, I'm not expecting any noticeable difference, esp on the bonnet.

Longevity is probably a also big factor with BJ talking about 3-4 months but it's not a priority for me, I'd be reapplying something way before then, but deffo a consideration for some folks.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Pic from today shows the difference with early sheeting of BSD.
For cars that live outside and might not move day to day to shed water, this could mean significantly less water/dust spots as we go through spells of rainy/windy weather (or neighbours building work  ).


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Some observations nearly three weeks later, car hasn't done a lot of miles, maybe 150, weather mostly cold/frosty with wind blowing crap around (car lives outside), no wash or product top up.

This morning once defrosted, the BSD side was noticeably cleaner, I'm assuming this was due to it sheeting quicker and providing less beads in the early days for dust to get blown on to.

There's now no longer any difference in bead patterns in the morning.

There's no discernible difference in water behaviour either (see video)






After the next wash, I'll try and do the same video for comparison.
I suspect BJ should come up again based on the longevity claims but BSD will be degraded or gone. Just guessing tho!


----------



## Chrislazski (Apr 21, 2015)

excellent comparison. i currently use bsd, think i might try the bead juice or wowos crystal sealant next.


----------

